# Non MAC Swatches I'm NW45.



## LineausBH58 (Apr 15, 2008)

i did a non MAC swatches of my lastest haul... here is the link

ADMIN... if this is not allowed please let me know!!

YouTube - Haul 4-13 Swatches

thanks for checking it out....


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Haul. Enjoy!


----------

